# How I defeated a carbon baked exhaust...



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

When i got my R32 there was 3 years worth of carbon build up inside the exhaust tail pipes, i dont think they had ever been cleaned!! The build up was thick and rock hard. Nothing came close to removing it, the usual wire wool and autosol didnt even touch it! Tried AG engine cleaner, tardis, iron x, APC various brushes etc didnt think i'd ever shift it.

Here's culprits:









Out came something a bit more abrasive. Flap wheels and mini sisal wheels with a metal cutting compound.

Flap Wheels 80-320 grit









Mini sisal wheels:









The flap wheels were used first working up from 80 to 320 grit, on a 240v electric drill @ around 2000 RPM. This removed most of the carbon build up and left a nice uniform finish after the 320 grit (wear a dust mask this was a bit messy)

Next the mini sisal wheels where used with a metal cutting compound just to finish off, and used on a long arbour as shown, you can get right down the exhaust tips

Getting there:









Starting with the sisal wheels:









Just needs a final polish and seal. Am happy untill i get my Milltek!!









Abrasive wheels and sundries from www.thepolishingshop.co.uk

Thanks for looking


----------



## lowis (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome work..

I have a Evoms air intake sat in my shed, which i removed from mine when it was sold if your interested?.? It was advertised on R32oc ages ago but never sold.


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

lowis said:


> Awesome work..
> 
> I have a Evoms air intake sat in my shed, which i removed from mine when it was sold if your interested?.? It was advertised on R32oc ages ago but never sold.


Possibly mate, i've been thinking about getting an induction kit

PM me the details mate


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks much better mate, great job :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Great job mate, I keep on top of my exhaust as did the previous owner. Obviously make it a lot easier to clean! 

My exhaust is almost staright through with just one small silencer as standard and it's decatted so it does really soot up quick and I know the R32's are notorious for sooting up.

Been very impressed with the britemax twins, usually autosol first though. It's also been sealed with C5, maybe something to look at?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

I use a Sonic Scrubber brush with Astonish kitchen & bathroom paste on my Brera 3.2 quads. Finish off with Peek & radiant wax:thumb:

If I rum the car on Super, the deposits wipe off with a sponge so imagine how cleaner the inside of the engine stays


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> I use a Sonic Scrubber brush with Astonish kitchen & bathroom paste on my Brera 3.2 quads. Finish off with Peek & radiant wax:thumb:
> 
> If I rum the car on Super, the deposits wipe off with a sponge so imagine how cleaner the inside of the engine stays


I've also found that with V Power, the soot doesn't build up as quick or as harsh 

James


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Great job ... that's something I've never thought of for the insides ... so many thanks for sharing :wave:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I had the same problem on my Irmscher exhaust.
It has a rolled tip, so I polished that up and painted the inside gloss black.

Looks much better


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cracking work there well done!!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

insanejim69 said:


> I've also found that with V Power, the soot doesn't build up as quick or as harsh
> 
> James


Tesco momentum is good too (seems clean burning & decent performance wise):car:


----------



## slimjimvw (Apr 11, 2007)

This is a great find. I also have a R32 (mk4) with a Stainless Milltek exhaust and its as bad , if not worse than yours. I don't reckon the previous owner has NEVER cleaned it inside.

What exactly did you order ? And did you use the flap wheels dry ?


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Man...you guys clean the inside of the exhaust tips as well??? Damn!! Fair play though and looking good. Another task to add to my to do list


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

Just a word of caution..

I have managed to remove a small area of the chrome plating on one of my exhaust tips just inside the lip.

I used 00 grade wire wool and cutting polish as Autosol wasn't shifting anything.
My mistake so you don't have to! 

I use V power in my 335i, but doesn't seem to make much difference.
Within a Week the exhaust will be black again!


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

slimjimvw said:


> This is a great find. I also have a R32 (mk4) with a Stainless Milltek exhaust and its as bad , if not worse than yours. I don't reckon the previous owner has NEVER cleaned it inside.
> 
> What exactly did you order ? And did you use the flap wheels dry ?


yes mate use the flap wheels dry. I used sever grits upto about 320 i think, very good value and quick delivery from the polishing shop

i then refined with the usual wire wool and metal polish

hope this helps


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Bez said:


> Just a word of caution..
> 
> I have managed to remove a small area of the chrome plating on one of my exhaust tips just inside the lip.
> 
> ...


Chrome palting?

this is a stainless steel exhaust mate, i wouldnt even dream of using abrasive wheels on a chrome plated surface!


----------



## andy84 (Apr 17, 2008)

This is exactly what I needed to know


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow it's the little things indeed. What a difference!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

shonajoy said:


> Wow it's the little things indeed. What a difference!


It's called detailing for a reason! :lol: 

Going totally o/t for a second: Did you get your car back at the weekend, how is it, and did you clean it, if so, how did you get on????

back o/t:

OP, looks good, I have a yellow polishing ball, and the britemax twins as well to look after mine...










:thumb:


----------



## luca (Mar 3, 2012)

It looks as new!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Smashing pipe Cueball!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

i dont clean right inside the exhaust as dont know what to use to get most of the carbon build up out dont want to be putting water up there just incase i do some sort of damage.
but just clean the ends


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Bump! Had a few people asking me how to sort their carbon baked pipes, so here you go!


----------

